# Interest in Direct Buy - Imperials/Lotus



## PenMan1

I have contacted Monty (Group Buy Coordinator) and asked about making a group buy of Imperials and Lotus directly from Dayacom.

Before I spend a great deal of time and money putting this together, I need to gauge interest.

The 22K Imperials will cost in the neighborhoor of $45-$50 for roller balls and $50 -$55 for FPs. To get this price, we would need to order a minimum of 100 pieces.

The Lotus would be approximately $55-$60 for Roller balls and $60-$65 for Fps.

Before I can proceed, I need to know how many of either of these two units you are interested in buying.

IF the interest is enough to support a group buy, the group purchase would be in strict accordance with IAP group purchase guidelines. PLEASE NOTE!!! This would mean paying 4-8 weeks in advance for these products.

I would prefer to put the funds in IAP "escrow" until the order arrives. 

If you would like either of these two compontent sets. Please post the number of each you would like in either RB or FP. 

This is NOT a firm commitment to buying, just a guage of the interest in these two products that are no longer available in the U.S/

Thanks


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Andy, have you given any thought in the Emperor instead of the Imperial as most of us that have used these higher end compontents bought the Imperials (I have a few)when csusa had them on close out but they never had the Emperor on close out


----------



## PenMan1

Yes, Roy, I have. I am going to do those personally. I'll send a PM when I know more about this buy.

I hope you show went well this past weekend.


----------



## jttheclockman

Could you add the link to the site so we can see the kits you are talking about.


----------



## ed4copies

Look here, JT:

http://www.dayacom.com.tw/daya_brand.php?m=catalog

When Andy sees this, let me know if it is NOT correct and I will happily remove.  Just tryin to help.


----------



## bobleibo

I'd be interested in a couple of each in the FP. I'd also be interested in the Jr. Emperor if you get that one going. 
Thanks for doing this Andy
Cheers
Bob


----------



## lwalden

Thanks for taking a run at this Andy- I'm guestimating my wish list at @ 3 Lotus RB and 3 Lotus FP, along with 6 Imperial RB and 4 Imperial FP.


----------



## dtswebb

Andy -

I'd be willing to go in for three each of the Imperial and Lotus rollerball kits and one each of the Imperial and Lotos fountain pen kits.  I would also like to add a few sets of the bushings (it doesn't look like there is a minimum order on these).

If you do an Emperor buy, please let me know as I would be willing to place an order for these as well.

Thank you.

Matthew


----------



## Jim15

I would do a couple of Imperials.


----------



## feron

I'd go for 2 of each rollerball.


----------



## gallianp

2 each of the Imperial and Lotos fountain pen kits.


----------



## jttheclockman

PenMan1 said:


> I have contacted Monty (Group Buy Coordinator) and asked about making a group buy of Imperials and Lotus directly from Dayacom.
> 
> Before I spend a great deal of time and money putting this together, I need to gauge interest.
> 
> The 22K Imperials will cost in the neighborhoor of $45-$50 for roller balls and $50 -$55 for FPs. To get this price, we would need to order a minimum of 100 pieces.
> 
> The Lotus would be approximately $55-$60 for Roller balls and $60-$65 for Fps.
> 
> Before I can proceed, I need to know how many of either of these two units you are interested in buying.
> 
> IF the interest is enough to support a group buy, the group purchase would be in strict accordance with IAP group purchase guidelines. PLEASE NOTE!!! This would mean paying 4-8 weeks in advance for these products.
> 
> I would prefer to put the funds in IAP "escrow" until the order arrives.
> 
> If you would like either of these two compontent sets. Please post the number of each you would like in either RB or FP.
> 
> This is NOT a firm commitment to buying, just a guage of the interest in these two products that are no longer available in the U.S/
> 
> Thanks


 

Aren't those numbers at 50 pieces and take an additional 25% off for 100 pieces???

Would we be able to get bushings and extra tubes???


----------



## mrburls

Andy, will the rhodium be polished or brushed satin finish?  

Thanks, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## jason_r

I'd be interested in a couple each of RBs - preferably after Jan 1.


----------



## jttheclockman

I am interested in 5 rollerball and 5 fountains.


----------



## bricketts528

I would be interested in (2) Imperials and (2) Lotus - 1 FP and RB of each

I would need bushing kits too


----------



## PTownSubbie

Andy, I would likely take a couple of Fountains.


----------



## mg_dreyer

if you are considering the Emperor please let me know I might have interest in them. Both Fountain and Roller.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## DocStram

I'd be interested in possibly 3 and 3


----------



## Tabascocat

I would be interested in 3 imperial and 3 lotus, both rollerballs


----------



## greggas

3-5 of each in rollerball


----------



## chrisk

Andy, if it's OK for you with overseas (Brussels, Belgium):
* 2 each  (Rollerball + F/p) Jr Emperor (Rhodium with Black Titanium)
* 1 each  (Rollerball + F/p in Rhodium with Black Titanium) either Imperial or Lotus depending of majority of colleagues choice.


----------



## GaryK

I would be interested in two Lotus   1 RB & 1 FP


----------



## mikecaracappa

Andy, I am definetly interested 10 Lotus in rollerball, black titanium.


----------



## brez

I would be interested in 3 of each of the Fps.

Mike


----------



## mikecaracappa

Andy, I read your note  to purchase Lotus and Imperail pens. I have a connection with one of the employes there, Sabina. I have been writing to her to see if I could order a lesser amount. Please contact me at rm02@woh.rr.com. Mike Caracappa


----------



## jttheclockman

mikecaracappa said:


> Andy, I read your note to purchase Lotus and Imperail pens. I have a connection with one of the employes there, Sabina. I have been writing to her to see if I could order a lesser amount. Please contact me at rm02@woh.rr.com. Mike Caracappa


 


Can she get us an even better discount if you tell her who we are. The biggest best pen turning forum on the net:biggrin:


----------



## chrisk

With the best guys and gals in the world!


----------



## mikecaracappa

She can only reduce the amount that we have to order. I was able to talk her down to a minimum order of 30. And that includes a combination of any of the high end pens. Lotus, Imperial, Emperor.


----------



## jasontg99

I am just curious, has anyone thought about petitioning CSUSA to carry these kits instead of going through the hassle of group buys and having to wait 6-8 weeks? I just sent CSUSA an email requesting they reconsider carrying these kits. Thanks to PENMAN1 for doing this though. I would be in for 4 Emperor rollerballs if this happens.

Jason


----------



## Buzzzz4

I would be in for 2 Lotus Black Titanium FP.


----------



## SteveG

I would be in for two FP and two RB Lotus.  You opened the thread indicating 22K.  I would add to my purchase if Blk Ti were part of the buy.


----------



## Heck

*Imperial and Lotus rollerball kits*

I'd be willing to go in for three each of the Imperial and Lotus rollerball kits and bushing kits for both.
heck2030@yahoo.com


----------



## Dalecamino

I'd be in for two Lotus RB. Plating doesn't matter.


----------



## gwilki

Andy: Since you only mentioned the 22K gold kits, are you limiting the buy to them?


----------



## brez

mikecaracappa said:


> She can only reduce the amount that we have to order. I was able to talk her down to a minimum order of 30. And that includes a combination of any of the high end pens. Lotus, Imperial, Emperor.





Mike, 

Would she give the 50 piece or 100 piece price, if we reached either of those numbers with all the pens, or would each type be counted seperatly for the volume price?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Whaler

I will go for 2 Imperial RBs.


----------



## Eyeshooter

Hi, Andy.

I would definitely order (2) 22k Imperial RP, (2) Imperial FP
and (2) 22k Lotus RP and (2) 22k Lotus FP. If the finish became an isse, I would take whatever you ordered.

Thank you for doing this!
John


----------



## 65GTMustang

Hello,
I would be interested in several myself.
Is the order limited to the specific pen type?
I have not ordered this way or even looked at the site - when an item has 100 or 30 etc... MOQ does this mean you must purchase 100 or 30 of that particular item? or is it a combination of the total order?


----------



## PenMan1

65GTMustang said:


> Hello,
> I would be interested in several myself.
> Is the order limited to the specific pen type?
> I have not ordered this way or even looked at the site - when an item has 100 or 30 etc... MOQ does this mean you must purchase 100 or 30 of that particular item? or is it a combination of the total order?


 

That is per unit. Unfortunately


----------



## Brooks803

Andy im interested in several lotus and bushings. Is there any idea of an estimated price per kit? If the price is reasonable I may increase the amount id order


----------



## feron

feron said:


> I'd go for 2 of each rollerball.



I'll up my entry to 2 of each rollerball and 2 of each fp, plus bushings.
(or 4 of whatever honestly, if it swings the total in the right direction, really do like both, only managed to get one of each before they became extinct)


----------



## PenMan1

Last call! I posted this inquiry on December 8. My plan is to run this inquiry for one month, the count the interest and see if we have enough interest to make the order(s). Please respond prior to January 8, 2011.

Thanks.


----------



## rsjimenez

I am interested in a few.  Where the prices cheaper if we got the 100 by 25%?


----------



## turff49

I'm in for a couple, maybe 3 of each.


----------



## 65GTMustang

I have posted a couple of replies on this thread however I don't see where I gave an order count.
I am interested in at least 
3 Lotus Rollerballs
3 Lotus Fountains 
3 Imperial Rollerballs
3 Imperial Fountains
This is my minimum - I will send another reply by this time tomorrow if I will be increasing the count.
I am waiting for a couple of replies that may increase my order.
Thank you so much for your time and efforts.
Kevin


----------



## RichF

I would be interested in at least 2 FP of each.


----------



## witz1976

I would love to, but I just cannot afford to swing it:frown:


----------



## edd9000

I would like a Lotus FP and an Emperor FP if possible.


----------



## beck3906

I would like 
1 ea Lotus FP
1 ea Imperial FP
2 ea Lotus RB
2 ea Imperial RB

Thanks


----------



## PenMan1

Guys:
Sorry for the delay. I've been very sick and now we are snowbound.

As it stands right now, we have enough interest for a 30 piece Imperial RB, Gold order and a 30 piece Lotus FP order. 

A complete rundown will be posted tomorrow...provided I have internet service... Not just cell phone service.


----------



## lwalden

hey andy, do you know if the tips between the lotus and imperial are interchangeable? in otherwords, if I got both Lotus and Imperial, I could end up mixin' and matchin' to result in rollerball and fountain versions of each?


----------



## PenMan1

lwalden said:


> hey andy, do you know if the tips between the lotus and imperial are interchangeable? in otherwords, if I got both Lotus and Imperial, I could end up mixin' and matchin' to result in rollerball and fountain versions of each?



Lyle:
I think they are interchangeable! I have one Lotus and one Imperial left. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Timbo

I'd be in for 2 of each.


----------



## rsjimenez

Andy, Did you find out what the prices would be if we got the 100.  Are they 25% cheaper?


----------



## mikecaracappa

The tips on the Imperial and Lotus are interchangeable


----------



## PenMan1

*Good News! We have enough for a minimum order!*

IF nobody drops out, we have enough for a minimum order of 22K/Rho Lotus FP, 22K/Rho RB, 22K/Rho Imperial FP and 22K/Rho Imperial RB.

This thread got diluted, somewhat, These are the four items that we have enough for mimimum orders.

131-4181/RH22K/R - Imperial Roller Ball - Priced at $52.00
131-4184/RH22K/F - Imperial Fountain - Priced at $63.00
131-4185/RH22K/R -Lotus Roller Ball - Priced at $59.00
131-4186/RH22K/F- Lotus Fountain - Priced at $68.00

Here are pictures of the two different pens.
http://www.dayacom.com.tw/bigpic3.p...cGc=&product_name=SW1wZXJpYWwgUGVuIChCYW1ib28[/FONT]



http://www.dayacom.com.tw/bigpic3.php?pic=bWJheWRuZWwyMDEwMDkxMDE3MzMxNC5qcGc=&product_name=TG90dXMgUGVu

If we can make this buy a "go", I will order 30 sets of bushings (the Imperial and Lotus use the same bushings) and 100 sets of tubes.

The bushings will be available to the first 30 responders at $2.00 per set, The tubes will be available to the first 100 orders at a price of.40 per set.

Attached is an spreadsheet with each person's, "preliminary order". Please check it to make sure that I have you listed correctly.

Eact order instructions will follow as soon as I speak with the Group Buy Coordinator.


----------



## bobleibo

Andy
I'm in, info on the spread sheet is correct for me. Please add bushings and an extra set of tubes for each. 
Thanks for doing this. Hope you're feeling better! 
Bob


----------



## chrisk

OK for one each F/p (131-4184/RH22K/F) + R/b (131-4181/RH22K/R) Imperials.
Please could you add 1 set of bushings + 3 sets of extra tubes?
Thanks in advance.
PS: I'm ChrisK and not ChrisX.


----------



## Jim15

Andy, my info is correct. Thank you.


----------



## jttheclockman

Andy

Put me in for 2 sets of bushings and 5 sets of tubes. I will stick with my order of kits. 

Did you speak with the person you were trying to get us a better deal with and if so how did that go???  I also think being you now have committed to this to make an anouncement somewhere that the buy is on and maybe you will get more interest. Alot of times people do not reply to feeler posts as this started out as and it was opened for a long time. I suppose they will not do a combine order pricing reduction???  Thanks for taking this on.


----------



## Tabascocat

*I'm In*

My info on the Spreadsheet is incorrect should be rollerballs. 

3 of Imperial and 3 of Lotus. I would also like 4 extra tube sets.

Thank you


----------



## PenMan1

Tabascocat said:


> My info on the Spreadsheet is incorrect should be rollerballs.
> 
> 3 of Imperial and 3 of Lotus. I would also like 4 extra tube sets.
> 
> Thank you



Thanks: 
I'll correct the spreadsheet.


----------



## edd9000

I will have an RB Lotus to go with the FP. A set of bushings and an extra set of tubes.

Thanks.


----------



## PenMan1

jttheclockman said:


> Andy
> 
> Put me in for 2 sets of bushings and 5 sets of tubes. I will stick with my order of kits.
> 
> Did you speak with the person you were trying to get us a better deal with and if so how did that go???  I also think being you now have committed to this to make an anouncement somewhere that the buy is on and maybe you will get more interest. Alot of times people do not reply to feeler posts as this started out as and it was opened for a long time. I suppose they will not do a combine order pricing reduction???  Thanks for taking this on.



John:
I have not spoken to the person working on the discount. I have two more "irons" in the fire that could bring the price down slightly. After all the work I have put into this, I am not about to yutz with it now.

Expect finalized pricing and an order form on Thursday, after I have spoken with Monty and one other volume buyer.

Thanks for your patience! This is a bit like herding cats


----------



## ed4copies

Hey Andy,

Can you get half kits?? 

I really like the design of the top of the Imperial, but the bottom of the Jr. Emperor is really nice, too.  And I like the black ti look, but would like some TiGold with it---if you could get this, I would probably be in for,   oooooohhh

shoot, gimme TWO!!!!!

(I really only NEED one, but the sky's the llmit, here!!!)

LMK!!!


----------



## Heck

Andy,
Spreadsheet correct 3) Lotus RB and 3) Imperial RB
Please could you add 2 sets of bushings + 6 sets of extra tubes?


----------



## PenMan1

ed4copies said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> Can you get half kits??
> 
> I really like the design of the top of the Imperial, but the bottom of the Jr. Emperor is really nice, too.  And I like the black ti look, but would like some TiGold with it---if you could get this, I would probably be in for,   oooooohhh
> 
> shoot, gimme TWO!!!!!
> 
> (I really only NEED one, but the sky's the llmit, here!!!)
> 
> LMK!!!



Ed:

Yes I will get you two half kits. BUT they will not come 
quickly, they will be HALF FAST kits

You really know how to razz a fellow, but then again, I guess you deal with this all the time. Just don't forget, payback is a witch


----------



## ed4copies

I enjoy giving "constructive input" when you get to the end of a 30 day project where you asked a simple question, "Who wants kit A" and you got the desired answer, "I'll take TWO of kit B, C, D, E and F, unless the price is better, then............................................"


----------



## PenMan1

Heck said:


> Andy,
> Spreadsheet correct 3) Lotus RB and 3) Imperial RB
> Please could you add 2 sets of bushings + 6 sets of extra tubes?



I'll make the correction. Expect an order form on Thursday, after I speak with the Group Buy Coordinator.


----------



## lwalden

Andy, my number of pens is correct. I do want to order additional tube sets as well. I do know the tube sets are different between the Lotus and Imperials, not in diameter but in length. If you're ordering them seperately, I'd like to get 10 sets of tubes for the Imperial and 6 sets of tubes for the Lotus. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## PenMan1

Lyle:
You are absolutely correct. The tubes for Lotus and Imperial are the same diameter, but different lengths. I plan on ordering enough of each tube set to cover all our needs.

Thanks for pointing out my ommission. I plan to have an order sheet and instructions posted by Thursday. Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## turff49

Add bushings in on my order and 3 sets of extra tubes per design. My order is correct also.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## RichF

Andy, please add a set of bushings and a set of extra tubes for each design for me.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## beck3906

My order s correct.  I would also like 2 sets of bushings and 2 sets of tubes for each design.


----------



## mikecaracappa

Andy, Please Correct my order and add 3 Lotus Rollerball in 22k. Eliminate the 10 Lotus Rollerball Black Titanium. Thank You.


----------



## gallianp

The SS looks correct for me.. 

Please add two sets of tubes for each type ordered and one set of bushings for me.

ie.  Two tube set for imp.
      Two tube sets for Lotus
      One set of bushings 

Paul


----------



## stolicky

jttheclockman said:


> I also think being you now have committed to this to make an anouncement somewhere that the buy is on and maybe you will get more interest. Alot of times people do not reply to feeler posts as this started out as and it was opened for a long time..... Thanks for taking this on.



I echo the same.

This thread was simply asking for interest.  It seems to have turned into an actual group buy, but it is still titled "Interest in.."


Yes, I do appreciate the works that goes into these buys.  Thank you.


----------



## PenMan1

stolicky said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think being you now have committed to this to make an anouncement somewhere that the buy is on and maybe you will get more interest. Alot of times people do not reply to feeler posts as this started out as and it was opened for a long time..... Thanks for taking this on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I echo the same.
> 
> This thread was simply asking for interest.  It seems to have turned into an actual group buy, but it is still titled "Interest in.."
> 
> 
> Yes, I do appreciate the works that goes into these buys.  Thank you.
Click to expand...


At THIS point in time this is STILL speculation. "God willing, and the creek don't rise" this will be an actual group buy with exact purchasing instructions, by week's end.

There are still a couple of things to work out, and it STILL has to get Monty and Jeff's (who are great to work with) final blessing. For me, this has been somewhat of a daunting task (my PM box has been perpetually 99 percent full for over a month).

Thank you for your patience and understanding, and I fully expect to announce this ACTUAL group buy this week.


----------



## PenMan1

mikecaracappa said:


> Andy, Please Correct my order and add 3 Lotus Rollerball in 22k. Eliminate the 10 Lotus Rollerball Black Titanium. Thank You.



Done!
Look for the actual group buy order form and payment instructions by the weekend.


----------



## omb76

I would like to get in on this as well if it's not too late!  I'd like 1 each of the FP's.  Would also need the bushings and a couple sets of tubes.  

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## 65GTMustang

I just checked the spreadsheet - 
I would like a set of bushings and the tubes needed for my order please 
My order showed 3 of each pen.
I will need to drop mine down to 2 of each...I hope this does not mess things up
If it does please let me know.
My total order should be
2 Lotus Rollerball
2 Lotus Fountain
2 Imperial Rollerball
2 Imperial Fountains
1 set of bushings
Appropriate amount of tubes.
Thank you
Kevin


----------



## 65GTMustang

Looking over some of the other orders - I noticed the tubes being ordered are extra's?
If I would like enough to have one set per kit = 2 RB 2 Fnt and 2 RB and 2 FNT = 8 pens all together.
Plus the set of bushings
Thank you
Kevin


----------



## brez

Andy,

I would like 3 of each of the RB kits in adddition to the FP kits already on the spread sheet. I would also like 5 sets of extra tubes and 2 sets of bushings for the Lotus and 5 sets of extra tubes and 2 sets of bushings for the Imperial.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Timbo

Pen kit count is correct in the spreadsheet.  I will need 1 set of bushings, and 2 extra sets of tubes for each the lotus and the Imperial.  Thanks.


----------



## rbruce2u

Is it to late to get in for 2 Imperial 22K Roller Ball and 2 imperial 22K Fountains with 6 extra tube sets and bushings ???
Thanks;


bob


----------



## gallianp

I wish that there would be a source to procure more of these kits in the near future as my budget allows.  A big hit on my small monthly budget.  I guess it would be different if this was a business cost and not a hobby.


----------



## PenMan1

gallianp said:


> I wish that there would be a source to procure more of these kits in the near future as my budget allows. A big hit on my small monthly budget. I guess it would be different if this was a business cost and not a hobby.


 
Paul:
This is my goal, too! BUT, first, I have to prove that there is enough interest to support these sets!

Group Buy information is coming VERY SOON!!!!


----------



## brez

Andy,

Since the Imperial and the Lotus use the same bushings, I will only need two sets.

Is there any chance we can get Emperors as well?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## PenMan1

brez said:


> Andy,
> 
> Since the Imperial and the Lotus use the same bushings, I will only need two sets.
> 
> Is there any chance we can get Emperors as well?
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


 
Sorry Mike.
This Group Buy will only be open to the Lotus and Imperial.
IF this Group Buy goes well and without TOO much hassel. I do plan to see if there is Emperor and Jr Emperor interest in the near future. "A journey of a million miles begins with a single step". This buy is my "first step". Thank you for your interest and patience.


----------



## PenMan1

*I am stepping down as manager of this group buy*

 I offer my apology, (along with my notes and contacts, in the hopes that some other brave soul will take up this task) for withdrawing as manager of this proposed group buy.
 
I have had a couple of issues surface that make me a bit uncomfortable in going forward with this group buy. I am not withdrawing because of a lack of interest by the membership; there is PLENTY of interest, not only in these sets, but others as well.

I have express shipping and insurance issues that as YET are unresolved (after a hard month of working on this project). I feel that it is far better to withdraw NOW and keep my good name and the name of the IAP in tact, rather than jeopardize both by failing at this task. As a caring human being, and a good citizen of pen making, there is NOTHING that I would rather do than to help advance the IAP and pen making. As a businessman, it is impossible for me to find any “upside” for continuing.  In my mind, there is a far greater chance of  “hitting it out of bounds rather than hitting it down the middle.” Sometimes the smarter play is to “lay up”. This must be a WIN-WIN situation for everyone involved to continue my efforts.

My worst nightmare is that an "unimportant, small box in a huge container, on a massive ship, crossing half the world" gets lost, leaving me no recourse other than to go into my life's savings to reimburse my friends for trying to "do a good turn". 
 
Without something MORE than a “maybe” from someone half way around the world, that I don’t know personally, I AM NOT WILLING TO PUT OUR HARD EARNED DOLLARS AT RISK.  I would certainly do this if I had a higher degree of confidence in a timely delivery, BUT, without some kind of warranty, I find the risk just too great, for me AND the good people of the IAP. The bottom line is that I am unwilling to gamble my family’s future, my good name and YOUR MONEY, for the sake of a few pen kits.

Thank you for all your support, encouragement and enthusiasm for this endeavor. I pray for your understanding in my stepping away from this project. Anyone who chooses to “pick up this ball and run with it” has my blessings and I’ll freely publish all my work, notes, contacts, pertaining to this project.
 
If you have negative things to say about my efforts, or me feel free to air them, either in public or in a private message. The only way I could feel worse that I do now, would be to have squandered your hard earned money!

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## bobleibo

Andy
I admire you for being smart enough to see a potential problem on the horizon and being honorable enough to step up and say so. I am certain that you have more information than any of us and if you are not comfortable with this venture, then I support your decision to back away 100%. Common sense now is a hell of a lot better than the potential of disappointment later. 
Thank you for what you have done, 
Bob


----------



## stolicky

I appreciate your effort and understand.


----------



## ed4copies

It seems that the primary beneficiary of this group buy would be the vendor, Dayacom.

Perhaps they would like to step forward and offer the IAP a guarantee of delivery.  The money could be put in escrow, to be given to Dayacom when the products arrive safely at the designated member's location.

So, step up, Dayacom, there is about a $10,000 deal here for the taking.


----------



## PenMan1

ed4copies said:


> It seems that the primary beneficiary of this group buy would be the vendor, Dayacom.
> 
> Perhaps they would like to step forward and offer the IAP a guarantee of delivery. The money could be put in escrow, to be given to Dayacom when the products arrive safely at the designated member's location.
> 
> So, step up, Dayacom, there is about a $10,000 deal here for the taking.


 

They may be Goliath,and weild a huge swoard, but the way I see it, David has over 9,000 rocks in the pouch...AND home field advantage.

 Stranger things have happened!


----------



## omb76

Ed, you should start stocking these on Exotics... that would solve the problem!  :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies

omb76 said:


> Ed, you should start stocking these on Exotics... that would solve the problem!  :biggrin:



That MAY happen, someday.  But I run the same risk---shipping from Taiwan or China has it's pitfalls.  THEY are accustomed to doing it, THEY should assume the risk.

We'll see.


----------



## jeff

Andy, I support your decision 100%!


----------



## jttheclockman

Have you talked to them about assurances. I ask this because they have started advertising this discount in other turner magazines. They put it out there as a chance for the smaller people to get hold of their highend kits. The big thing is to have some sort of means over here to have these delivered after they hit the port. Some companies will do all the paper work over there because they are familar with the US rules and port securities. I am sure this would be one of those companies because they deal with us here. Too bad for I looked forward to these kits. Thanks for trying.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

jeff said:


> Andy, I support your decision 100%!


 
I concur wholeheartedly.  It takes a good man and a humble person to put a halt to something like this after putting so much time and effort into it.


----------



## turff49

Hey, totally understandable. Don't sweat it. I doubt very seriously if anyone complains. It's tough enough doing a regular group buy. 
Thanks for all the effort you put in just trying to get this off the ground!
Brian


----------



## gallianp

Andy,

You worked long and hard..  I appreciate the effort you put into this..

Thanks again. 
Paul


----------



## Monty

Thank you very much for attempting to put this together. Very few are willing to put in the time and effort it takes to run a GB.


----------



## PenMan1

Monty said:


> Thank you very much for attempting to put this together. Very few are willing to put in the time and effort it takes to run a GB.





jttheclockman said:


> Have you talked to them about assurances. I ask this because they have started advertising this discount in other turner magazines. They put it out there as a chance for the smaller people to get hold of their highend kits. The big thing is to have some sort of means over here to have these delivered after they hit the port. Some companies will do all the paper work over there because they are familar with the US rules and port securities. I am sure this would be one of those companies because they deal with us here. Too bad for I looked forward to these kits. Thanks for trying.



John: 
I am as small a person as people get. My last name is LITTLE, for goodness sakes!

The best my efforts could prove (my mandrin and cantenese verbal skills are admittedly poor) is that Dayacom doesn't make SQUAT, but merely an office, a fax machine, and one Hell of a web designer! 

As far as I can decipher, Dayacom is totally at the mercy of some OTHER nameless production facility (wouldn't it be funny if this factory turned out to be resling (sp))!

I'm old school, I NEED more information. You are welcome to all my notes, contacts, if you want to pursue this.


----------



## jttheclockman

PenMan1 said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for attempting to put this together. Very few are willing to put in the time and effort it takes to run a GB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you talked to them about assurances. I ask this because they have started advertising this discount in other turner magazines. They put it out there as a chance for the smaller people to get hold of their highend kits. The big thing is to have some sort of means over here to have these delivered after they hit the port. Some companies will do all the paper work over there because they are familar with the US rules and port securities. I am sure this would be one of those companies because they deal with us here. Too bad for I looked forward to these kits. Thanks for trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John:
> I am as small a person as people get. My last name is LITTLE, for goodness sakes!
> 
> The best my efforts could prove (my mandrin and cantenese verbal skills are admittedly poor) is that Dayacom doesn't make SQUAT, but merely an office, a fax machine, and one Hell of a web designer!
> 
> As far as I can decipher, Dayacom is totally at the mercy of some OTHER nameless production facility (wouldn't it be funny if this factory turned out to be resling (sp))!
> 
> I'm old school, I NEED more information. You are welcome to all my notes, contacts, if you want to pursue this.
Click to expand...

 

My problem is I can not afford to handle the money aspect in my paypal account. Too much for taxes. You did your best. We will have to wait to see if another company picks up their line of highend kits again. Until then there is always the Cambridge line. To me that is as highend as we can get right now.


----------



## Jim15

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Heck

Andy, 
I understand and support your decision 100%! 
Thank you for taking the time and effort into this project.
Takes a true man to work so hard for so many days and still be able to see the potential pit fall problems ahead. 
My hat is off to you for all you done!


----------



## Angus. Jin-Tao Lee

*Clarification from DAYACOM*

Hello to everyone, 
I am the assistant of DAYACOM President Angus Lee and also his son, I just graduated from U of O and here to help my father’s poor English explanation. I wrote this post in order to clarify some misunderstanding to DAYACOM and let everyone knows what we really do.

Thanks to one of the anonymous user of IAP, my father realized the situation and asks me to explain everything for him.

DAYACOM is a manufacture Company since 1987 until today, we designed and took lots of money to make new developed pen kits and project kits. Our main business is to Importers and wholesalers ONLY, we can not sell few parts to each end user.

We hope that there is someone or company could represent all of you to collect all of your orders and place your orders to Dayacom, so that Dayacom could arrange your orders into production and make shipment to your representative after 5-6 weeks.

There are already several customers from USA, Canada, Korea and Germany used our website to online orders and settled payment through PayPal from our website:
www.dayacom.com.tw.

Dear end users please help and recommend your representative to contact with Dayacom, and place all of your orders to Dayacom through the representative, we will do our very best to arrange it into production and make shipment as soon as possible.

I apologize for the misunderstanding, and hope someday there will be new representative that can support our business and provide pen kits to you all.

Best Regards,

Chien-Wei Lee
Assistant to the President of DAYACOM


----------



## ed4copies

It is a pleasure to have an opportunity to communicate with Dayacom through you.  Perhaps you can answer a question that has bothered me.

Why does it take WEEKS to deliver an order for 30, 50 or even 100 pens?  Most certainly you are not manufacturing that small a "run" on demand.  So, I can only surmise that is the time in transit.  Which provides a great opportunity for "lost goods".

Also, since you have been manufacturing since 1987, you should be financially able to produce the product using YOUR funds.  Then, when the product arrives, funds could be released to you.  (A bank letter of credit could be arranged to secure your position, if need be).

I thank you in advance for your reply and I thank both you and your father for taking an interest in this small (by Dayacom standards) project.  I think you will find there is great potential here for a fine, long term relationship.


----------



## ed4copies

On a more personal level, so we can begin to "know" you as a member here, from which "U of O" did you graduate?


----------



## arioux

ed4copies said:


> It is a pleasure to have an opportunity to communicate with Dayacom through you.  Perhaps you can answer a question that has bothered me.
> 
> Why does it take WEEKS to deliver an order for 30, 50 or even 100 pens?  Most certainly you are not manufacturing that small a "run" on demand.  So, I can only surmise that is the time in transit.  Which provides a great opportunity for "lost goods".
> 
> Also, since you have been manufacturing since 1987, you should be financially able to produce the product using YOUR funds.  Then, when the product arrives, funds could be released to you.  (A bank letter of credit could be arranged to secure your position, if need be).
> 
> I thank you in advance for your reply and I thank both you and your father for taking an interest in this small (by Dayacom standards) project.  I think you will find there is great potential here for a fine, long term relationship.



A while ago, Timberbits posted about the pen making process.   Since you did'nt comment on it i assume you missed it.  He visited Dyacom and they outsource their production.  They probably work on the Dell model (just in time)  wich imply a minimum inventory in sock.

Here is Tiberbits post, very interesting

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65677


----------



## ed4copies

Thanks Alfred!!
Actually, I was aware of that thread, but I am hoping to let the gentleman from Dayacom give us more information, since he is obviously better informed than I on his situation.


----------



## Angus. Jin-Tao Lee

*Clarification-2 from Dayacom*

Hello to everyone again:
Dayacom has been sold high end pen kit in USA through one of our main Importers for many years, but they didn’t want to carry on our high end penkits since financial crisis in USA and we understood their difficulty and situation on running high end pen kit.

Dayacom was forced to adjust our business running to start to retail our high end pen kits on our website to each end user, that’s why we made an option for 30pcs and 50pcs. But if group buy from IAP would be more hundreds pieces, then it needs more time to arrange it into production, might be 45-60 days after receipt orders from group buy. Large orders need more time to arrange it into production.

Re EMS Speed post is Express mail service from official post office. It is registered and express airparcel. Our experience is about 5-6 working days buyers can receive our ariparcel from the date we sent it.

The following companies have been ordered from our Website and payment through PayPal:

Disclosure of private info is against the Acceptable Use Policy and Privacy Policy of Penturners.org.  Information removed by moderator.

And there are many others in other countries…

We apologize to public above our new customers with their name, email address and other information in USA and Canada. We hope they can understand our position in order to clarify our Dayacom brand, reputation and top quality. Hope all of IAP members can understand our efforts to provide with good quality pen kits to each woodturner and hope to find a representative or company can help us to collect all of your group buy, Dayacom will do our very best to serve every member from IAP.

Best Regards,

Chien-Wei Lee
Assistant to President of Dayacom


----------



## jttheclockman

Hello Mr Lee

I am glad you found your way over to our site and if you read through this post you will quickly see there is a real interest in your product. The idea of a group buy such as this is to take advantage of quantity discounts. Let us face it your prices for some of your higher end kits are very expensive. This is one reason that sales are down especially with the economy not doing so well here. I am not quite sure why you charge so much more for certain kits and maybe it is because of the materials used but that is your decisions. Our quest is to try to take advantage of the discount prices but the thing we keep running into is the variety of platings and kits. Not everyone wants the same platings and kits. At this time you do not offer a combination quantity buy. Most companies here will offer this. 

What I mean is if I ordered a certain kit in a gold plating and someone else ordered a few in platinum, combined they will count as 2 kits no matter the plating. This is something I am sure would help sales too. 

With that all said here is the biggest concern we have as members here and as having a representative take charge of this group buy. One of your customers Ed Brown made this statement and it sums up what we consider to be the major stumbling block with us pulling the trigger on your products and turning this into a good sales partnership. 





ed4copies said:


> It seems that the primary beneficiary of this group buy would be the vendor, Dayacom.
> 
> Perhaps they would like to step forward and offer the IAP a guarantee of delivery. The money could be put in escrow, to be given to Dayacom when the products arrive safely at the designated member's location.
> 
> So, step up, Dayacom, there is about a $10,000 deal here for the taking.


 


I can echo the concerns because right now I have 2 orders of other various items from China that are lost. They were shipped on Nov.24 2010. The people who sent them have no idea as to their whereabouts. So I am at a lost. Now the money value does not come close to this but you can see the concern. This is our hard earned money here and dealing with people we do not know half way around the world with no assurance as to seeing a product is a concern and hope you understand this. We want to do business and as a pen turning group you are talking to a huge audience here. We are the ones purchasing your kits. It is unfortunate that our carriers here have discontinued your products so we need to find another avenue and this seems to be or at least we are trying to make it to be the way. 


Hope you see our concerns and offer a solution. Thanks again for taking the time to join and to see if we can work things out. The person who tried to arrange this group buy has put alot of time and effort into this. I hope his efforts are not for naught. Have a great day.


----------



## micharms

As I said in the other posting about this - obviously Dayacom doesn't have a privacy policy. Seems to be a pretty bad business practice to publish this kind of information about your customers.

Michael


----------



## PenMan1

Mr. Lee:
In the U.S., if you go to a restaurant and order a meal, you are not expected to pay before the restaurant buys the food to prepare the meal. The diner pays after the meal has been eaten. This arrangement is good for the hungry person, not so good for the restaurant.

The current arrangement with Dayacom is equalivent to the  customer paying the restauranteur before the food has even been bought.

Perhaps if the IAP could give Dayacom an order, backed with a letter of credit, then Dayacom could put the IAP on the production schedule. Then simply, when production has been completed and notification of shipment sent, the IAP could release the funds at that time.

If we could obtain such an agreement, I am sure that we could substantially improve Dayacom's high end pen sales.

In this past effort, we were ready to buy 200 high end sets,   AND considering another order the same size or bigger on Emperors and Jr Emperors.

If some arrangement could be reached Dayacom would enjoy a consistent partner for the high end kits.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## ed4copies

One potential solution, that would need the "blessing" of the group buy co-ordinator as well as Jeff and the membership:

Exotic blanks could act as the "clearing house" for the orders.  There are four styles involved, we would purchase 50 of each from Dayacom, with payment from the members in advance, at the 30 price (the volume the IAP has been able to produce.)  

I would do this, if Dayacom is willing to guarantee delivery in some mutually-acceptable manner.  Or if Dayacom is willing to accept payment when the pens arrive at Exotic Blanks.

To date, as Mr Lee says above (somewhat interesting privacy policy, but I have nothing to hide, happily) I have purchased small orders from Dayacom.  I can afford to lose a few hundred dollars, if the shipment never arrives. 

As a "business transaction" there is not enough margin to entice me to risk losing one shipment.  So, if you can find a way to make this work, Mr. Lee, you could have a new customer in Exotic Blanks (further information has been PM'd to you---I would prefer our business be discussed privately--that is traditional in the USA).

As I asked before, which U of O did you attend?  If you have been in the USA for four years, studying business, these things should have been part of your curriculum.

Thanks for your consideration.

Ed Brown
www.ExoticBlanks.com


----------



## PenMan1

Ed:
This makes more sense than anything we have posted here recently! I have it, first hand, that the largest U.S. Dayacom distrubitors are their words "not interested in stocking these products in any quantities". Additionally, they would have NO problems with a vendor that specialized in ONLY the high Dayacom products.

Secondly, I think that our group buy query proved that there IS enough interest among IAP members to make stocking a few of these sets a feasible proposition.

Third, The structure of the IAP by its very nature would make an IAP purchase a bad decision for the sites owners and managers.

So, it seems to me that a Dayacom and Exotic Blanks partnership is our only REAL alternative. GOOD LUCK IN OBTAINING EXPIDITING DELIVERY AND A WORKABLE RELATIONSHIP WITH DAYACOM.

This is almost a "save the whales" venture to me. WITHOUT a SERIOUS North American Distributor, the Dayacom high ends are destined for extinction. In my mind, this would be a shame, as Dayacom producers already have the tooling in place to make the products and pen makers love the products because of the ease of building and the beauty of the finished product.

And Mr. Lee, since I never saw your "new member introduction", I wish you a belated WELCOME TO THE BEST PEN MAKING FORUM IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Smitty37

*Any News*

A couple of folks sort of indicated they were going to try to talk with DAYACOM and maybe work something up with respect to buying from them...have any of these conversations panned out ... or even taken place yet?


----------



## bobleibo

*Dayacom*



Smitty37 said:


> A couple of folks sort of indicated they were going to try to talk with DAYACOM and maybe work something up with respect to buying from them...have any of these conversations panned out ... or even taken place yet?


 
I exchanged 7 emails with the folks from Dayacom with no inference that I was speaking for the IAP, but as a private business person. I was actually evaluating the potential for becoming a U.S. distributor for their high end pens. According to them, they do not have anyone here any longer that handles their entire line. 

The main concerns that I presented to them was
- the fact that at any order level, we are required to pay for everything up front prior to the order being placed
- the concern about the shipping insurance and/or lack of guarantee of delivery. 

Their response was
- that is the way they do business - period. They do not want to hear anything about 1/2 up front or upon shipment or placing the money in a third party escrow account for performance distribution. Nor do they care about the fact that they have their money/profit before the order is even placed. They take their cut then send in the order. Delivery time is in the hands of the manufacturer. 

- they would not address the concern about shipping time nor insurance. The order ships directly from the manufacturer. They said if there is a problem, they would help but they stopped short of any commitments. A lost or damaged order could realistically take months to get corrected, as would any shortages that may occur. 

I also spoke with one of the folks overseas who distributes their product line and was told that Dayacom is very difficult to deal with. I also went down to the CSUSA office and was told pretty much the same thing from them which influenced them to curtail their involvement with Dayacom. Basically it is their way or no way, which they are entitled to do as they feel best, but it seems to limit the pool of folks willing to take the risks involved with being a product line distributor.  

They accept absolutely no risk and seemingly very little responsibility. It is all on the shoulders of the buyer. Regardless of the length of the relationship, if the buyer has paid all costs up front, it is simply a buy-sell accomodation. In view of this, I backed away. 

Regards, 
Bob


----------



## PenMan1

bobleibo said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of folks sort of indicated they were going to try to talk with DAYACOM and maybe work something up with respect to buying from them...have any of these conversations panned out ... or even taken place yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I exchanged 7 emails with the folks from Dayacom with no inference that I was speaking for the IAP, but as a private business person. I was actually evaluating the potential for becoming a U.S. distributor for their high end pens. According to them, they do not have anyone here any longer that handles their entire line.
> 
> The main concerns that I presented to them was
> - the fact that at any order level, we are required to pay for everything up front prior to the order being placed
> - the concern about the shipping insurance and/or lack of guarantee of
> delivery.
> 
> Their response was
> - that is the way they do business - period. They do not want to hear anything about 1/2 up front or upon shipment or placing the money in a third party escrow account for performance distribution. Nor do they care about the fact
> that they have their money/profit before the order is even placed. They take their cut then send in the order. Delivery time is in the hands of the
> manufacturer.
> 
> - they would not address the concern about shipping time nor insurance. The order ships directly from the manufacturer. They said if there is a problem, they would help but they stopped short of any commitments. A lost or
> damaged order could realistically take months to get corrected, as would any shortages that may occur.
> 
> I also spoke with one of the folks overseas who distributes their product line and was told that Dayacom is very difficult to deal with. I also went down to
> the CSUSA office and was told pretty much the same thing from them which influenced them to curtail their involvement with Dayacom. Basically it is their
> way or no way, which they are entitled to do as they feel best, but it seems to limit the pool of folks willing to take the risks involved with being a product line distributor.
> 
> They accept absolutely no risk and seemingly very little responsibility. It is all on the shoulders of the buyer. Regardless of the length of the relationship, if
> the buyer has paid all costs up front, it is simply a buy-sell accomodation. In view of this, I backed away.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob
Click to expand...


Welcome the butt your head against the Brock wall club, Bob!

Dayacom may very well "policy" themselves right out of business! I, like CUSA, am to the point of not caring what becomes of Dayacom.

Thanks for your efforts. Now, I am sure that you know Dayacom does NOT care about doing business with us. That could be a tragedy for them as 9000 pen makers from around the world WILL find alternative suppliers.


----------



## Heck

Andy, I cannot thank you enough for the time and effort you put into this project. As a one of the group, we all understand the total picture of your labors. 

Dayacom has their way of doing business that is very different than most companies. I have never used the product but wonder what type of customer service the end user would receive if there was a problem?

This leaves the door of opportunity wide open for a company to produce and sell a similar product.

Andy, once again THANK YOU for your time and effort with the group purchase. We all have learned, thanks to you.


----------



## bobleibo

PenMan1 said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of folks sort of indicated they were going to try to talk with DAYACOM and maybe work something up with respect to buying from them...have any of these conversations panned out ... or even taken place yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I exchanged 7 emails with the folks from Dayacom with no inference that I was speaking for the IAP, but as a private business person. I was actually evaluating the potential for becoming a U.S. distributor for their high end pens. According to them, they do not have anyone here any longer that handles their entire line.
> 
> The main concerns that I presented to them was
> - the fact that at any order level, we are required to pay for everything up front prior to the order being placed
> - the concern about the shipping insurance and/or lack of guarantee of
> delivery.
> 
> Their response was
> - that is the way they do business - period. They do not want to hear anything about 1/2 up front or upon shipment or placing the money in a third party escrow account for performance distribution. Nor do they care about the fact
> that they have their money/profit before the order is even placed. They take their cut then send in the order. Delivery time is in the hands of the
> manufacturer.
> 
> - they would not address the concern about shipping time nor insurance. The order ships directly from the manufacturer. They said if there is a problem, they would help but they stopped short of any commitments. A lost or
> damaged order could realistically take months to get corrected, as would any shortages that may occur.
> 
> I also spoke with one of the folks overseas who distributes their product line and was told that Dayacom is very difficult to deal with. I also went down to
> the CSUSA office and was told pretty much the same thing from them which influenced them to curtail their involvement with Dayacom. Basically it is their
> way or no way, which they are entitled to do as they feel best, but it seems to limit the pool of folks willing to take the risks involved with being a product line distributor.
> 
> They accept absolutely no risk and seemingly very little responsibility. It is all on the shoulders of the buyer. Regardless of the length of the relationship, if
> the buyer has paid all costs up front, it is simply a buy-sell accomodation. In view of this, I backed away.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome the butt your head against the Brock wall club, Bob!
> 
> Dayacom may very well "policy" themselves right out of business! I, like CUSA, am to the point of not caring what becomes of Dayacom.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts. Now, I am sure that you know Dayacom does NOT care about doing business with us. That could be a tragedy for them as 9000 pen makers from around the world WILL find alternative suppliers.
Click to expand...

 

You are 1,000% correct about their business acumen. Hopefully they will realize the potential and make some changes. Until they do, the US market will be very minimal to them. Maybe they are ok with that??
I contacted Gary Powers in Australia who is a Dayacom distributor about quantity purchases thru them. They were very nice but by the time you add  on the shipping, insurance and various customs fees, it was not worth the price...and they were willing to give discounts on quantity orders. I'd be curious about who the actual manufacturer is and if there may some possible inroads to them, thus bypassing Dayacom. 

Oh, well. Guess it was just not meant to be.....


----------



## Smitty37

*Thanks*

Thanks, for the input.  one would assume they are not going to sell many kits into a very large market....Well maybe that is what they want.  5 gets you 10 If someone can get one of their kits they can get the Chinese to make and market it.... And for less money.


----------



## jttheclockman

bobleibo said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of folks sort of indicated they were going to try to talk with DAYACOM and maybe work something up with respect to buying from them...have any of these conversations panned out ... or even taken place yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I exchanged 7 emails with the folks from Dayacom with no inference that I was speaking for the IAP, but as a private business person. I was actually evaluating the potential for becoming a U.S. distributor for their high end pens. According to them, they do not have anyone here any longer that handles their entire line.
> 
> The main concerns that I presented to them was
> - the fact that at any order level, we are required to pay for everything up front prior to the order being placed
> - the concern about the shipping insurance and/or lack of guarantee of
> delivery.
> 
> Their response was
> - that is the way they do business - period. They do not want to hear anything about 1/2 up front or upon shipment or placing the money in a third party escrow account for performance distribution. Nor do they care about the fact
> that they have their money/profit before the order is even placed. They take their cut then send in the order. Delivery time is in the hands of the
> manufacturer.
> 
> - they would not address the concern about shipping time nor insurance. The order ships directly from the manufacturer. They said if there is a problem, they would help but they stopped short of any commitments. A lost or
> damaged order could realistically take months to get corrected, as would any shortages that may occur.
> 
> I also spoke with one of the folks overseas who distributes their product line and was told that Dayacom is very difficult to deal with. I also went down to
> the CSUSA office and was told pretty much the same thing from them which influenced them to curtail their involvement with Dayacom. Basically it is their
> way or no way, which they are entitled to do as they feel best, but it seems to limit the pool of folks willing to take the risks involved with being a product line distributor.
> 
> They accept absolutely no risk and seemingly very little responsibility. It is all on the shoulders of the buyer. Regardless of the length of the relationship, if
> the buyer has paid all costs up front, it is simply a buy-sell accomodation. In view of this, I backed away.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome the butt your head against the Brock wall club, Bob!
> 
> Dayacom may very well "policy" themselves right out of business! I, like CUSA, am to the point of not caring what becomes of Dayacom.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts. Now, I am sure that you know Dayacom does NOT care about doing business with us. That could be a tragedy for them as 9000 pen makers from around the world WILL find alternative suppliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are 1,000% correct about their business acumen. Hopefully they will realize the potential and make some changes. Until they do, the US market will be very minimal to them. Maybe they are ok with that??
> I contacted Gary Powers in Australia who is a Dayacom distributor about quantity purchases thru them. They were very nice but by the time you add on the shipping, insurance and various customs fees, it was not worth the price...and they were willing to give discounts on quantity orders. I'd be curious about who the actual manufacturer is and if there may some possible inroads to them, thus bypassing Dayacom.
> 
> Oh, well. Guess it was just not meant to be.....
Click to expand...

 

I too have contacted them but spoke on conditions put forth by this forum and too were told the same things. I made it as clear as I could they were missing out on an oportunity to not only make money on this deal but future deals. It is a no win situation and the point about customer service after you bought the kits is a good one and should be thought of. It is ashame this could not have worked out. They do have some nice kits but there are others out there and to me the Cambridge is in that catagory. I thank all for giving it a try also.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

In light of what we're reading CSUSA will no longer be doing business with Dayacom? If that's true looks like I'll have to change my marketing strategies. For the last few years I've marketed the complete Jr. series.  Guess I'll contact Ben @ CSUSA.


----------



## wolftat

bobleibo said:


> I also spoke with one of the folks overseas who distributes their product line and was told that Dayacom is very difficult to deal with. I also went down to the CSUSA office and was told pretty much the same thing from them which influenced them to curtail their involvement with Dayacom. Basically it is their way or no way, which they are entitled to do as they feel best, but it seems to limit the pool of folks willing to take the risks involved with being a product line distributor.


 I have to say that if you were asking me questions about my suppliers and wanted to be my business competition, I may not give you the full details of how my business is with others, that would be a foolish move. As far as it being their way or no way, that sounds a lot like many of the suppliers we deal with all the time and continue to do business with "their way".


----------



## rbruce2u

I wonder if these pens have any kind of copyright attached to them, I would assume that either Berea or CSUSA or PSI have contacts that could either copy or improve on the designs we want. I know I for one will no longer purchase kits made by Dayacom, with the lack of customer service it speaks volumes about their company, what if they have a bad run on plating or parts don't fit correctly or the wrong parts are in the kits there goes the high end pen you just spent time and materials creating with no recourse. I do not blame our dealers for not using Daycom as a supplier. Just in MHO.

Bob


----------



## bobleibo

wolftat said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also spoke with one of the folks overseas who distributes their product line and was told that Dayacom is very difficult to deal with. I also went down to the CSUSA office and was told pretty much the same thing from them which influenced them to curtail their involvement with Dayacom. Basically it is their way or no way, which they are entitled to do as they feel best, but it seems to limit the pool of folks willing to take the risks involved with being a product line distributor.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that if you were asking me questions about my suppliers and wanted to be my business competition, I may not give you the full details of how my business is with others, that would be a foolish move. As far as it being their way or no way, that sounds a lot like many of the suppliers we deal with all the time and continue to do business with "their way".
Click to expand...

 

Neil 
Sorry if it sounded that way. I was not asking about their business plan, which is none of my business and totally agree with your comments. As far as "their way....", in my opinion (for what little that is worth), I have seen many companies over the years suffer, struggle or go out of business completely due to them being unyielding to other ideas. Again, that it totally their right to do so, however, if their way limits their scope, change or adjustment might be warranted if they are loking for any growth. 
The one thing we enjoy is our ability to make choices regardless of where they may lead us. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Ok, I've heard from Mr. Ben Williams general manager of CSUSA. He has assured me that their relationship with Dayacom is strong and that they only dropped the high end components because of slow sales but will be keeping the Jr. series of components as they are some of the best sellers that they have..He also stated that he has asked some of his staff to join the IAP to keep us informed and also get a handle of our wants.
I remember a few years ago that we had a member of CSUSA on board and posted regularly.


----------



## turff49

My guess is, if there is a large enough Group purchase put together, that CSUSA would probably handle that through Dayacom. They might not carry the higher end kits on a regular basis because of slow sales but very well may do special group purchases of those kits if they know 90% of them are already sold. Might even be worth discussing with CSUSA to see if they would entertain the idea.


----------



## jttheclockman

turff49 said:


> My guess is, if there is a large enough Group purchase put together, that CSUSA would probably handle that through Dayacom. They might not carry the higher end kits on a regular basis because of slow sales but very well may do special group purchases of those kits if they know 90% of them are already sold. Might even be worth discussing with CSUSA to see if they would entertain the idea.


 
They would not pass on the savings for the amount ordered. If you buy direct from Dayacom you would get that savings.


----------



## Smitty37

*My problem....*

My problem is this.  From what we have been told,  Daycom is providing nothing.  

We order from them and pay them but if something goes bad, they are out of the loop.  It sounds like on the smaller orders they don't even get involved with quality control like they do on larger orders.  

In short, they are getting paid for nothing more than submitting our order  to some unknown entity and are adding no value to the transaction.

I had been told that on the higher MOQ they were getting the parts made and assembling the kits with tight quality controls and they guaranteed the kits.  This sounds like they've abandoned with the Retail Quantity orders and if there are any warranty problems the buyer is left hanging.


----------



## mikecaracappa

I just received a shipment from Dayacom.  Paid through PayPal and received Lotus pens in under 3 weeks as promised.


----------



## mikecaracappa

I also contacted CSUSA and received a long letter from Ben. He told me that they were looking into selling High End Pens from another manufacturer. I told him that they should have secured a manufacturer before eliminating all there High End Pens from Dayacom. I also told him that CSUSA is going in the wrong direction buy selling Apprentice pens in the Jr. Gents 2. They are not the quality of Rhodium or Black Titanium. 

As I had mentioned before Dayacom allowed me to purchase 15 Lotus rollerball in Rhodium/Black Titanium. A one time offer. I paid through PayPal 720.00 and received them in under 3 weeks. They mailed it Express Mail. I see no problems in ordering 30 pens from them. I mostly sell Lotus Rhodium/ Black Titanium. I am hoping Exotic penblanks carries the Lotus line. I would like to order some Rhodium/22k from them. Mike


----------



## turff49

Not a bad price really. If that price was including shipping then that breaks down to only 48.00 per pen. Seems like a fair price. And is 7-12 dollars per pen kit cheaper than what was listed at the beginning of this thread. I might have to go this route next time I can drop that kind of cash.


----------



## mikecaracappa

That is exactly what I paid 48.00 a kit mike


----------

